# Unique Detail the last few months.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Here are a few cars that we have had in over the year I have saved some of the more interesting stuff until I have time for some more in-depth right ups.
A few pictures of each car along with a brief description of detailing carried out

*1996 Bmw M3 This car came in with 196,000 miles on the clock and received a Mild Correction Detail...C.Quartz Uk protection applied.*




























*
Land Rover Discovery, Mild Correction to include C.Quartz Finest Coating. to include brake calipers and hubs repainting.*













































*Jag XK8 R-S.. Mild corection Detail to include Cquartz Finest coating.*




























*Audi RS 6.. New car protection detail finished in C.Quartz Finest.*



















*Porsche 911, Enhancement detail finished in Swissvax Shield *




























*Bmw X5 Full Correction Detail Complete in Polishangel Master sealant.*



















*Ford Focus ST, Correction Detail Finished in Polishangel Viking Shield.*



















*120,000 mile Audi RS4, Complete and finished in Swissvax Shield also to include Brake caliper and hub repainting.*





































*
Porsche CaymanS Enhancement Detail. finished in CQFinest . Brake calipers changed from red to black, hubs repainted silver.*




























*Audi R8 Enhancement Detail + Plus calipers painted black.*



























*
Maserati Mild correction Detail, Complete in Polishangel Centurion. Calipers repainted red along with Hubs in Silver.*




























*Audi A8 Correction Detail finished in C.Quartz Finest.
*



















*Tesla New car protection Detail finished in Cquartz Finest.*



















Hope you got this far and thanks for looking

ATB
Andy​


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

wow amazing cars


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Some fantastic work done there, the X5 has come up brilliant. Nice!


----------



## C_chilled (Jul 31, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a stunning selection of cars and great work done on all of them, hmm now which one to pick.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, great work on them all mate . Superb selection of cars


----------



## grubdip (May 13, 2012)

I can see a dual headed lamp in the reflection on the Jaguar's hood. What piece of kit is that?

Swell work, mind 👍


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some great cars:thumb:


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

the reflection on that M3 is amazing


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunners one and all...:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some exquisite work plus beautiful results.

John Tht.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Think I would take the rs6, but that e36 m3 looks new with nearly 200k on the clock Amazing.


----------



## Jared32 (Jun 15, 2015)

I love that m3


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Lovely examples of your work Andy. 

Nice to see Polish Angel getting some outings as LSPs on the cars. 
Master sealant has to be one of the easiest to apply and buff of all sealants available. 
I have it on one of my cars and Black Wulfenite on the other. 

As an observation, i didnt think it was good practice to paint the faces of wheel hubs though?
Im happy to be told otherwise, i always clean, but leave unpainted


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top quality work as always Andy.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

grubdip said:


> I can see a dual headed lamp in the reflection on the Jaguar's hood. What piece of kit is that?
> 
> Swell work, mind 👍


Costco sell them £75 if I remember rightly :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

James_R said:


> Lovely examples of your work Andy.
> 
> Nice to see Polish Angel getting some outings as LSPs on the cars.
> Master sealant has to be one of the easiest to apply and buff of all sealants available.
> ...


Thanks for the comment, I would be interested to know why you wouldn't paint the full Hub and only half:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

unique detail said:


> Thanks for the comment, I would be interested to know why you wouldn't paint the full Hub and only half:thumb:


A lot of places say you should have a clean flat contact surface, whereas paint can affect the mating of the hub/wheel and cause the wheel to come loose.

Only repeating what I've read other people say - not defacto that this is how it should be done.

And to be fair, I agree your wheel hubs look a lot better completely painted :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice camera work


----------

